# 1961 Schwinn Racer



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 9, 2021)

Picked this one up , looks to be all original except one tire .


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 9, 2021)

cool. my first lightweight Schwinn was a 1960 racer. they are fun bikes to ride after riding fat tire bikes.


----------



## rennfaron (Sep 10, 2021)

It does look all original.

the red infill lettering on that shifter is almost never seen. So make sure you don't scrub that away. Very hard to find in that original state. Be careful with the top of the shifter because it scratches super easy. 
1 side rivet saddle only pops up around early 60s. It's in great shape. That white will clean up great. 
19" frame, smallest offered unless you went to junior models. 
if it were just a little earlier it would still have a winged badge


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 11, 2021)

I am fighting the urge to go get this one for $100.00 locally.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 11, 2021)

Thanks for the info , I’ve always had about zero interest in the light weights but for 20 bucks I bought this one and kinda liking it


----------



## Allrounderco (Sep 11, 2021)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> Thanks for the info , I’ve always had about zero interest in the light weights but for 20 bucks I bought this one and kinda liking it



Sounds like a deal.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 11, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I am fighting the urge to go get this one for $100.00 locally.
> 
> View attachment 1476052



That's pretty


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Nov 24, 2021)

I will be putting it up for sale soon , cool bike just not into the light weights


----------

